# New2Anesthesia.coding



## brenda999 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi,
My Billing Department is new to Pediatric anesthesia Billing and Coding. Any one have tips, websites, books etc... on the 101's to anesthesia billing. Any suggestions would be welcomed


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 29, 2009)

Brenda999,

In my opinion the most complete source of information for anesthesia billing is the ASA (American Society of Anesthesiologists) Relative Values Guide.  I realize being a pediatric office you may not have many Medicare beneficiaries but I would also suggest reviewing the NCCI Overview, Chapter 2 (anesthesia services) for a better understanding or modifier interpretation/payment guidelines AND the NCCI edits so that you are aware of what CPT codes are bundled into the anesthesia codes.

Also, many larger payers have an "Anesthesia Policy" which will guide you through their anesthesia billing and claims specification guidelines.  And, as always, we online coders her at AAPC will be available to help you troubleshoot problems.

Hope this helps.

Julie, CPC


----------

